# ECF: Game 6: Miami Heat vs. Detroit Pistons



## Lope31

<center> @ 
*(1) Miami Heat (H: 35-6 R: 24-17) vs. (2) Detroit Pistons (H: 32-9 R: 22-19) *

*Saturday, June 4th
8:00 PM
TV: TNT*<center>

<center>* Miami leads the series 3-2*</center>

<center>*Probable Starters:*



*Shaquille O'Neal l Udonis Haslem l Eddie Jones l Dwyane Wade l Damon Jones*

*vs.*

*Ben Wallace l Rasheed Wallace l Tayshaun Prince l Richard Hamilton l Chauncey Billups*

Click on Picture to View Profile</center>








Team Roster l Team Stats 







Team Roster l Team Stats

Let me try my luck at this...


----------



## Brian.

Well I expect the pistons to take this one. It will be interesting to see how much Dwade plays and the effect he has on the game. If your the Heat do you not play Wade just to save him for a game 7?


----------



## JustinSane

Pistons win this unless one of two things happen: Shaq explodes, or Wade is functional. Wade's injury is sad because before that it was becoming clear that the Heat were probably the better team. If they were, they deserved to win. If they weren't, there will always be questions about it since the Pistons will have beaten a weakened team. Of course, if the Heat wins anyway, they are clearly the better team. Regardless, the Pistons are the smart bet this game.


----------



## hirschmanz

game 6... backs against the wall... rasheed guarantees...

No wonder the heat tried so hard in game 5 (helped by the referees, but they tried hard nonetheless)... its difficult imagining the psitons losing a game like this.


----------



## thegza

yo, Detroit's gonna bring it tonight..


----------



## -33-

go heat....

knock off the kings in their Palace...


----------



## jizzzon29

this game all matters on d wade. i think he'll play because hes a soldier and i dont think he'd miss this afta rashedd guaranteed the game. heat will end this once and for all tonite. they cant play stupid and think just because they have the lead they have the series. if they come hungry they'll leave happy.


----------



## kamego

``Oh, we're gonna win Game 6,'' Rasheed said. ``They're gonna send some good (refs) out there. We're gonna win because they want there to be a Game 7. There's no other series. If you all can't see that, then y'all crazy.'' 

Rasheed speaks my thoughts.


----------



## Copper

This will be a battle, I dont see the Pistons allowing officiating or anything else to distract them in a do or die game. They have played subpar ball in spurts all season and it has rightfully cullminated in the playoffs. I would expect a very emotional game from the Wallaces and hopefully Rip sticks to his jumper and not trying to go one on one. I would really like LB to pull Ben off of Shaq and play him as the off ball defender where he is much more effective. For all the marbles tonight.....


----------



## maswe12

This will be a tough game...i dont think detroit will beat themselves tonight. Miami is banged up...its unfortunate that injury problems are peaking right now but hopefully the rest of the team will pick it up for Dwyane.


----------



## ChrisWoj

The Keys:

1. If Wade plays, he may not be the same Dwyane Wade. He missed the afternoon shoot-around. He has missed practice sessions. He, in all likelihood, will look more like the Wade of Game One if he plays at all, rusty... plus sore to boot.

2. Alonzo Mourning may not be in top form. He has played on an extreme emotional high, but he was aided intensely by the layoff between games two and three... the long delay between games (three days off) fueled him for the next three games, he needed it. But, now he has played three games in six nights, this is his fourth in eight nights... he could be off.

3. Rasheed Wallace has to pull through with a great performance inside and out. He has to pour in some points, maybe not an astronomical game, but the type of game that makes him one of our best players.

4. Richard Hamilton needs to do one thing, and do it well: Learn to run through pain. We spend time touting his endurence and the way he runs outside of practice, putting down sub 4:50 miles like they're walk-a-thons. Well, if he wants to have his running touted he'd better play like a runner... distance runners run through the worst pains imaginable, Richard Hamilton needs to be able to jump through pain to elevate himself and his jumper. He talks about how much he runs, time to show he has the mentality that goes with it.

5. Tempo. Tempo. Tempo. The Pistons have let the Heat defense dictate tempo. Not any more. They need to go out there and play their own offense, swinging the ball around and making the extra pass to get off the crisp and open shot. If they don't, they'll be in for a long night.


-Chris.

EDIT EDIT EDIT
I may not be posting in the game thread much tonight, Frickers calls me with its siren cry.
/EDIT /EDIT /EDIT


----------



## P33r~

I hope we come out focused and fired up for this game. The only passion I seem to have been hearing about is our frustration against the refs. This game is building up to be the one where the Pistons break out. Like Hirschman said, Sheeds guarantee, backs against the wall: this is the kind of time when the Pistons play their best. 

It's unfortunate for the Heat and Pistons that they have injuries, but particuarly for the Heat. I agree if they still beat us, they are the better team for now. We will have few excuses. Game 7 is going to be no pushover either so the Pistons better make the message clear in Game 6.


----------



## DetBNyce

I think the second half of the first quarter will be most telling about how we're going to play tonight. We'll more than likely come out prety well, but how will we play once some of that initial adrenaline wears off.


----------



## DetBNyce

Wade not starting tonight, Butler will get the nod.


----------



## kamego

I'll do some play by play again tonight. Have to make sure we get our post count up on this thread


----------



## kamego

Let's get it started

here we go


----------



## kamego

Miami is 3-2 this season without Wade playing
(Just a side note from TNT)

Shaq wins the tip


----------



## kamego

Eddie Jones misses the jumper
Prince misses the jumper


----------



## kamego

Damon Jones turnover
Rip hits the layup 2-0


----------



## kamego

Ben steals it from Shaq
Kick ball called on Miami


----------



## kamego

Ben takes Shaq to the hole and Shaq knocks it out of bounds
Prince misses from under the net


----------



## kamego

Damon Jones misses the jumper Ben board
Ben with the jam assist from Prince


----------



## kamego

Damon Jones hits the floater 4-2


----------



## kamego

Prince loses the ball out of bounds
Steal by Rasheed
Rip to Rasheed for the dunk on the break 6-2


----------



## DetBNyce

Let's not start with Damon Jones getting penetration again. He killed us in the first quarter last game with penetration -- the weakest part of his game.


----------



## kamego

Foul called on Billups his first


----------



## P33r~

Thanks for the updates kamego, the games not on in aus.


----------



## kamego

Butler hits the jumper 6-4


----------



## kamego

P33r~ said:


> Thanks for the updates kamego, the games not on in aus.


No probelm i should be able to do it all game


----------



## kamego

Rasheed misses the jumper
Eddie Jones hits the jumper 6-6


----------



## kamego

Prince misses from the post
Ball goes out of bounds off Miami
Billups misses the 12 footer
Easy dunk by Haslem 6-8


----------



## kamego

Prince posts up and hits the 2 in the paint 8-8


----------



## kamego

Shaq hits the dropstep 8-10


----------



## kamego

Billups misses the contested 3
Shaq is called for 3 in the key


----------



## kamego

Rasheed misses the jumper
Rebound goes to Rip
Rasheed misses the jumper (Detroit now shooting 4 of 13)
Out of bounds off of Miami

Detroit Timeout

Miami 10 Detroit 8 with 5 and half to play in the first


----------



## DetBNyce

I'm not feeling too good about our offense at the start of the game. We've had a couple fastbreak baskets and a Ben dunk, but the halfcourt looks bad minus the Ben Wallace dunk possession.


----------



## kamego

We are only down 2 shooting 4 of 13. If we start shooting 50 percent we will be fine.


----------



## P33r~

Looks like we're going to have to rely on our defence until our offense returns. Heat have had 5 turnovers already so im not worrying too much about our d. Too bad they are shooting.60%


----------



## kamego

Rip hits the 15 foot jumper 10-10


----------



## kamego

Shaq hits of the glass and scores 10-12


----------



## kamego

Foul called on Haslem his first


----------



## kamego

Defensive 3 second vio called on Miami


----------



## kamego

Billups hits the tech free throw 11-12


----------



## kamego

Rip misses the floater
Rasheed hits the put back 13-12


----------



## kamego

Shaq goes of the glass again and misses
Rebound by Rasheed
Ben is fouled while attempting to Dunk 2 free throws coming


----------



## kamego

Shaq called for the foul
Ben misses the first and the 2nd
Shaq rebounds


----------



## kamego

Foul called on Prince off the ball
non-shooting foul


----------



## kamego

Shaq is fouled by Ben while shooting 2 shots


----------



## kamego

Shaq misses the first and makes the 2nd 13-13


----------



## kamego

Rip hits the 5 footer 15-13


----------



## kamego

Shaq hits the 5 footer 15-15
still getting single coverage from Ben


----------



## DetBNyce

Attacking Shaq is the best strategy right now. Getting a 2nd one on him would be huge.


----------



## kamego

Ben misses the 4 footer
Rebound by Rasheed
Prince misses the 3
Haslem rebound


----------



## itasca

Kamego : Thanks for all those posts, it's appreciated man.


----------



## kamego

Offensive foul called on Shaq his 2nd

Tv Timeout
15-15 with 2:01 to go in the first


----------



## P33r~

agreed. 
looks like rips playing well despite his injury.


----------



## kamego

itasca said:


> Kamego : Thansk for all those posts, it's appreciated man.


No problem. I am just glad I can help. I couldn't imagine not being able to watch this game so I'm glad to do what I can.


----------



## DetBNyce

Shaq gets called for his second for using the off arm. I thought the off arm on the play before was a little more obvious, but they decided to call that one.


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> Attacking Shaq is the best strategy right now. Getting a 2nd one on him would be huge.


Very nice foreshadowing their CJ lol


----------



## itasca

Is wade on the bench or is he out for the game ?


----------



## DetBNyce

I appreciate it too kam even though I'm watching the game. No idea how you do it, but you do it well. :smile:


----------



## DetBNyce

itasca said:


> Is wade on the bench or is he out for the game ?



Out... he's in street clothes.


----------



## kamego

Dice comes in and misses his first shot ball goes out of bounds


----------



## kamego

The Miami doctors will not Wade play at all tonight.

Butler is fouled by Rip


----------



## kamego

Eddie Jones misses the 3 attempt
Zo is called for a loose ball foul


----------



## DetBNyce

If we don't manage to build a lead with Shaq on the bench and Wade out we have serious problems. Who will Miami go to to score. It looks to be Eddie Jones and Rasual Butler.


----------



## kamego

Rasheed misses the turnaround in the post
foul called on Rasheed his first


----------



## kamego

Zo on the line for 2 shots
Misses the first
makes the second 15-16


----------



## kamego

Dice goes to the hole and is blocked by Zo
Haslem misses the ally oop attempt
Billups hits the jumper 17-16


----------



## kamego

Eddie Jones misses a 3 to end the quarter

After 1 quarter
Detroit 17 Miami 16

Shaq 2 fouls
Zo 1 foul
Ben 1 foul
Sheed 1 foul
Rip 1 foul
Billups 1 foul
Prince 1 foul


----------



## itasca

Zo is ****ing annoying.


----------



## P33r~

Why is it that on the Heat board, someone is always complaining about something? The fans question the calls, and when there are no calls to be questioned, they complain about our players. Why dont they just do a great play be play like kamego


----------



## kamego

I agree with you itasca, he just don't want to go away. I will miss him about as much as Reggie Miller once he retires lol


----------



## DetBNyce

Even though Dice got his drive blocked by Zo, he needs to keep going to it. His turnaround jumper is usually dead on, but he's gotten away from banging down low recenly. I think he'd be suprised to see how much more room he'd get for that turnaround J if he drove to the rim every once in a while.


----------



## kamego

P33r~ said:


> Why is it that on the Heat board, someone is always complaining about something? The fans question the calls, and when there are no calls to be questioned, they complain about our players. Why dont they just do a great play be play like kamego


Because they aren't used to postseason basketball. If we complained about everything that we didn't like we would be ever forever. I would still be talking about Reggie Miller's bailout foul calls.


----------



## P33r~

i hope Zo is tired out there he has been using a lot of energy the last few games. Hows he looking?


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> Even though Dice got his drive blocked by Zo, he needs to keep going to it. His turnaround jumper is usually dead on, but he's gotten away from banging down low recenly. I think he'd be suprised to see how much more room he'd get for that turnaround J if he drove to the rim every once in a while.


You are right on. If Dice does that he can take Zo out of the game after awhile. Dice needs to do whatever he can while Shaq is out of the game.


----------



## DetBNyce

P33r~ said:


> i hope Zo is tired out there he has been using a lot of energy the last few games. Hows he looking?



He looks normal to me. Around the fourth quater is when he'd start to feel fatigued, if at all.


----------



## kamego

P33r~ said:


> i hope Zo is tired out there he has been using a lot of energy the last few games. Hows he looking?


He looks like his usual self so far but we will see what happens as the game goes on and he plays heavy minutes


----------



## kamego

Dooling called for a foul to start the 2nd quarter


----------



## kamego

Prince barely misses a 15 footer miami rebound
Haslem hits the 2 in the pain 17-18


----------



## kamego

Rasheed misses the 19 foot jumper
Zo rebounds


----------



## kamego

Dice called for a foul on Zo before the shot attempt


----------



## kamego

Zo misses the layup
Rasheed misses a open 3 look


----------



## kamego

Dooling misses the contested jumper
Rasheed rebounds


----------



## DetBNyce

Sheed and Prince need to pass, they're broke. Chauncey and Dice need to pick it up.


----------



## kamego

Dice is hammered down low on call
Dice hits the open 19 foot jumper 19-18


----------



## kamego

Butler hits the jumper 19-20


----------



## kamego

Prince called for traveling while backing down Jones


----------



## kamego

Hunter now into the game to guard Dooling
Dooling's shot is blocked by Ben
Rip handles the ball
Rip hits the floater and is fouled by Zo
2 points and a free throw coming 21-20


----------



## kamego

Tv timeout with 8:38 to go in the 2nd

Detroit 21 Miami 20
with a Rip free throw upcoming


----------



## kamego

Rip hits the free throw 22-20


----------



## kamego

Shaq is back in the game
Rip with the steal
Prince hits the 18 footer 24-20


----------



## kamego

hunter rip prince dice ben in for detroit
prince with the steal
Zo rejects Hunters layup


----------



## kamego

Rip hits the 14 footer 26-20


----------



## kamego

Ben breaks up a pass
out of bounds Miami ball


----------



## kamego

Miami calls a timeout

Detroit 26 Miami 20 with 7:25 to go in the 2nd


----------



## kamego

Very nice 1:13 of play by the Pistons right there


----------



## itasca

Time to make a run.


----------



## kamego

Miami has ZO and Shaq playing together again but that stretch didn't go well for them with that lineup


----------



## kamego

Shaq misses the shot from the paint
rebound pistons
foul called on Zo his 2nd


----------



## kamego

Prince misses the 3
Rip rebounds
Prince hits the 3

29-20!


----------



## kamego

over and back called on Dooling
Deeeeeetroit Basketball


----------



## kamego

Shannon Anderson is in the game for Miami (hasn't played since May 14th)
Dice misses the jumper
Anderson turns it over
Ben fouled while shooting


----------



## kamego

Ben makes the first free throw 30-20
Ben misses the second


----------



## itasca

\o/

Is Detroit's defense that great tonight ?


----------



## kamego

Shot clock violation called on Miami
Deeeeeetroit Basketballllll


----------



## kamego

Our Defense is turned on now Ben is playing like he used to
Hunter hits the fadeaway 32-20

Hunter Rip Billups Dice and Ben in the game right now


----------



## kamego

Damon Jones hits a contested 3 32-23


----------



## kamego

Ben misses the jumper/fadeaway
Eddie Jones misses the 3
Shaq rebounds and dunks 32-25 (should have been a traveling call)


----------



## kamego

LB calls a quick timeout

Detroit 32 Miami 25 4:11 to in the 2nd


----------



## P33r~

Ben should never be taking jumpers, much less a FADEAWAY. i dont remember the last time he hit one.


----------



## kamego

Well he tried to drive behind his back and lost the ball, recovered and just kind of threw it up. He just tried to do way to much


----------



## kamego

Famous people at the game
Michael Dougless
Bob Seger
Tommy Hearns
Kid Rock


----------



## kamego

Rip misses the 10 foot open jumper


----------



## kamego

Shaq hits 2 from the paint off the glass 32-27


----------



## itasca

Sheed has to step up, especially when he guarantes a game.


----------



## kamego

Offensive foul called on Ben


----------



## P33r~

Hmm well it doesnt look like hes putting up huge numbers on the glass tonight. We are up but Rip is just carrying our offence. We need someone else to get it going incase Rip goes into his shooting slump midway through the game.


----------



## kamego

itasca said:


> Sheed has to step up, especially when he guarantes a game.


He hasn't really had the ball much in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## DetBNyce

Enough with Ben guarding Shaq already. 

Bad call there IMO, Eddie was in Ben's spot to land.


----------



## kamego

Butler hits the open 2 32-29


----------



## kamego

Rasheed gets the ball down low and is fouled by Haslem


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> Enough with Ben guarding Shaq already.
> 
> Bad call there IMO, Eddie was in Ben's spot to land.


EC would be the ideal defensive guy and he is now in the game.


----------



## kamego

Rasheed hits them both 34-29

Prince Rip Billups Rasheed and EC in the game


----------



## kamego

Eddie Jones misses the 3
Shaq rebound
Eddie Jones misses the 3
Piston rebound


----------



## kamego

EC gets the ball under the net is blocked by Butler


----------



## kamego

Butler drains the 3 34-32


----------



## DetBNyce

LOL, Rasual is earning himself some money.


----------



## kamego

EC misses the 12 footer
Rasheed rebounds
Rip drives to the hole and scroes 36-32


----------



## kamego

Jones misses the floater
EC rebounds


----------



## kamego

Prince gets the layup 38-32


----------



## kamego

Steal by Prince
Rip takes it to the hole and scores
fouled while shooting
2 points and the free throw


----------



## kamego

40-32 with a free throw coming


----------



## kamego

Dice comes in for EC
Rip hits the free throw 41-32


----------



## kamego

Pistons rebound and hold for the final shot

LB calls a 20 second time out with 8.1 seconds to go


----------



## kamego

Shaq is out of the game 
Rasheed drills a 3 with 1.5 seconds to go 44-32


----------



## kamego

Halftime
Detroit 44 Miami 32

let me just say "the ball don't lie"


----------



## P33r~

i'm going to be back sometime around 3 quarter time, hopefully they still hold the lead when i come back


----------



## itasca

YEAH SHEED !

3am now, time to go to bed  I just hope i don't have a bad surprise tomorrow morning.


----------



## kamego

I assure you they will hold the lead for atleast another 15 minutes lol  Halftime atleast


----------



## kamego

itasca said:


> YEAH SHEED !
> 
> 3am now, time to go to bed  I just hope i don't have a bad surprise tomorrow morning.



It looks like everything should be ok  When Rasheed can hit a 3 we usually do pretty good


----------



## kamego

Rasheed has 9 points in the first half. Key to winning against Miami Rasheed averages 20 a game in the wins so far.


----------



## kamego

Here we go. 2nd half is now starting


----------



## kamego

Pistons start with the ball
Rip misses the 15 footer
Rip rebounds
Prince airballs from 17
Haslem rebounds


----------



## kamego

Shaq misses from 6 feet
Out of bounds off of Ben


----------



## kamego

Butler misses 
Rasheed rebounds
Rip hits the layup 46-32


----------



## kamego

Haslem hits the 15 footer 46-34


----------



## kamego

Rasheed misses the turnaround as the shot clock goes off
Haslem rebounds
Shaq misses the 6 footer
Rasheed rebounds


----------



## kamego

Billups drains the 3 from the corner 49-34


----------



## kamego

Haslem misses the 15 footer
Prince rebounds
Billups drains the 15 footer 51-34


----------



## kamego

Ben with the steal
Billups misses the 3 on the fast break
Eddie Jones rebounds
Damon Jones misses the 3
Rasheed rebounds
Rip hits the layup 53-34

Timeout Miami


----------



## kamego

Shaq hits the 2 from the paint 53-36


----------



## kamego

Pass deflected out of bounds by Miami
Rip misses the 3
Shaq rebounds


----------



## kamego

Eddie Jones has a cut above his right eye (he has to goto the locker room)
8 second violation called on Miami
Deeeeetroit Basketball ball


----------



## kamego

Entry pass from Billups to Rasheed is knocked out of bounds by Haslem


----------



## kamego

Billups drains the 3 from the top of the key 56-36


----------



## kamego

Billups steals the ball from Shaq
Rip hits the 12 footer on the fast break 58-36


----------



## kamego

Butler misses the 3
Ben rebounds
Rasheed loses the ball


----------



## kamego

Damon Jones misses the deep 3
Prince rebounds
Rip posts up and misses
Damon Jones rebounds
Detroit knocks it out of bounds


----------



## kamego

Now entering the game, Steve Smith who has played one minute in the playoffs this year! Thats less then Darko


----------



## kamego

Damon Jones hits the 15 footer 58-38


----------



## kamego

Prince goes to the hole and is rejected by Shaq
Dooling gets a fast layup
Rasheed misses a 3 from the corner


----------



## kamego

Shaq hits the 2 off the glass 58-42


----------



## kamego

LB calls the timeout
Detroit 58 Miami 42


----------



## kamego

4:36 to go in the 3rd quarter


----------



## kamego

Ben is fouled by Shaq trying to dunk
Shaq's 3rd foul
Ben to the line for 2 shots


----------



## kamego

Ben misses the first free throw
and hits the 2nd
59-42


----------



## kamego

Dooling is fouled going to the hole by Billups


----------



## kamego

Eddie Jones is getting sitches (eye) and is questionable to return

Dooling makes both free throws 59-44


----------



## kamego

Rip is fouled by Dooling (his 2nd team 2nd)
Pistons ball out of bounds


----------



## kamego

Rsaheed is called for an offensive foul on Steve Smith


----------



## kamego

Smith misses the jumper while being guarded by Rasheed
Billups rebounds


Rasheed gets a tech for argueing


----------



## kamego

Dooling hits the free throw 59-45


----------



## kamego

Rasheed to the line for two shots


----------



## kamego

Rasheed hits the first free throw 60-45
and hits the second shot 61-45


----------



## kamego

Hunter with the steal
Ben fouled while going for the Dunk by Butler
Ben to the line for two shots


----------



## kamego

Ben misses the first free throw 
and misses the second

Damon Jones rebounds


----------



## kamego

We are now having a storm in Chicago and my DirectTv just died lol


----------



## kamego

If you don't have cable tv, it might be a good idea to go get it lol


----------



## kamego

This is now an offical rain delay on my part


----------



## kamego

Ok I'm back

Dooling called for his 4th foul
Detroit 61 Miami 45


----------



## kamego

Rip to the line for two shots

Rip hits the first 62-45
and makes the 2nd 63-45

with 2:35 to go in the 3rd


----------



## kamego

Out of bounds off of Miami
Detroit ball with 8 on the shot clock


----------



## kamego

rip misses the 8 footer
miami rebound
ben wallace steal
ben wallace monster jam 65-45


----------



## kamego

Dooling's shot is rejected by Ben
Hunter hits the ally oop layup 67-45 with 1:19 to go in the 3rd


----------



## kamego

Shaq just came out of the game, Doug Collins thinks he might be done for the game.


----------



## kamego

Ben called for traveling


----------



## kamego

Butler misses the 3
Dice rebounds and is fouled
he goes to the line for 2 shots


----------



## kamego

Dice hits the first free throw 68-45
and misses the 2nd
Prince rebounds


----------



## kamego

Hunter misses the 17 foot jumper as the shot clock expires
Damon Jones misses the 3 to end the quarter


----------



## kamego

End of the 3rd Quarter
Detroit 68
Miami 45


----------



## kamego

Miami ball
out of bounds off of Hunter
Shot clock violation on Miami


----------



## kamego

Dice misses
ben rebounds
billup misses
ben rebounds
dice misses
prince hits the putback


----------



## kamego

timeout on the floor
Detroit 70
Miami 45


----------



## kamego

Miami needs 9 points to tie the lowest total ever in a playoff game
and 28 to match the lowest so far this postseason for themsleves


----------



## kamego

Shaq is back in the game


----------



## kamego

Shaq misses the 3 footer and hits the putback 70-47


----------



## kamego

Prince hits the big 3 assisted by Billups 73-47


----------



## kamego

Haslem is fouled while shooting by Billups


----------



## kamego

Eddie Jones got 6 stiches above the right eye it's open but not pretty


----------



## kamego

Haslem hit both shots 73-49


----------



## kamego

Hunter hits the flooter off the glass 75-49


----------



## kamego

Shaq is rejected by ben
Dice is fouled by Eddie Jones


----------



## kamego

Miami has all 5 starter on the floor with 9 to play


----------



## P33r~

All we need to do is hold our defence. No lapses and we're going to game 7.


----------



## kamego

Dice hits the 9 footer assisted by Billups
77-49


----------



## kamego

Shaq dunks and is fouled by Ben
77-51 with a free throw coming


----------



## kamego

Shaq misses
Dice rebounds


----------



## kamego

Billups hits the 3 assisted by Prince 80-51


----------



## kamego

Shaq hits the jump hook in the key 80-53


----------



## kamego

Prince misses the 3
Dice hits the put back but it doesn't count he is called for the loose ball foul


----------



## kamego

Reach in foul called on Hunter his first foul


----------



## kamego

Shaq is blocked by Ben again
Shaq hits the put back and is fouled by Dice 80-55
Shaq hits the free throw 80-56


----------



## kamego

Hunter goes glass and misses
Dooling misses a layup (Prince was in his face)
Dice rebounds


----------



## kamego

Dice hits the fadeaway over Shaq 82-56


----------



## kamego

Butler drives and is fouled by Dice

Rip is called for a tech


----------



## kamego

Eddie Jones hits the tech free throw 82-57


----------



## kamego

Miami all time low 68 points in a playoff in 1997


----------



## kamego

Butler hits the first free throw 82-58
and misses the 2nd
Ben rebounds


----------



## kamego

Prince goes glass and scores 84-58


----------



## kamego

Butler hits the 3 84-61

Zo and Doleac are at the scores table


----------



## kamego

Eddie Jones fouls Rip

Shaq, Haslem, and Eddie Jones come out of the game


----------



## kamego

Ben goes up for the dunk but doesn't hit it

Zo is called for a 3 second violation


----------



## kamego

Ben is fouled by Zo his 3rd team 5th


----------



## kamego

Now in the game for Detroit
Ben Rasheed Hunter Dupree Arroyo

Arroyo hits the jumper 86-61


----------



## kamego

Rasheed misses the 3


----------



## kamego

Dooling hits the floater 86-63


----------



## kamego

Hunter hits the 3 assisted by Arroyo 89-63


----------



## kamego

Butler misses the jumper
rebound by Arroyo


----------



## kamego

Hunter turns it over
Dooling is fouled by Arroyo he will shoot 2


----------



## kamego

tv timeout 
Detroit 89
Miami 63
with under 2 minutes to play


----------



## P33r~

I love it when Arroyo gets going.

Thats wrapped it up. I hope we dont take this game lightly and come in game 7 without any focus. I have NO DOUBT that Wade is going to play next game. It's going to be a much closer game then. jesus, it looks like a replay of last years lakers blowout where we won by 30.

Sheed guarantees is what now, 3-0?


----------



## kamego

In the game for the Pistons

Darko
Dupree
EC
Arroyo
Hunter


----------



## kamego

Dooling hits the first and misses the 2nd
89-64


----------



## kamego

Arroyo hits the jumper
91-64


----------



## kamego

P33r~ said:


> I love it when Arroyo gets going.
> 
> Thats wrapped it up. I hope we dont take this game lightly and come in game 7 without any focus. I have NO DOUBT that Wade is going to play next game. It's going to be a much closer game then. jesus, it looks like a replay of last years lakers blowout where we won by 30.
> 
> Sheed guarantees is what now, 3-0?


Arroyo helps out a lot and will be needed if we do play SA.

Sheed is now 3-0 yep


----------



## kamego

Arroyo is fouled while dribbing


----------



## kamego

Hunter misses the deep 3 before the 24 ran out


----------



## kamego

Zo misses shooting over EC
Arroyo rebounds


----------



## kamego

Dooling ends the game with a jam


----------



## kamego

End of Game
Detroit 91
Miami 66

New all time playoff low in points for Miami !!!!!


----------



## P33r~

And i have to miss a game like this. I can't believe it. But i'm still incredibly happy for the win in an annoyed, twisted way.


----------



## kamego

As long as we win I don't care how I feel lol


----------



## UD40

From the little I saw, you guys just shut us down. We couldnt do crap on the boards. Cant wait till game 7, gonna be great!


----------



## kamego

I think everyone will agree with that. Game 7 should be huge.


----------



## froggyvk

Monday is going to be hectic.

5:00-8:00 - Work
8:00-11:00 - Game

Tuesday morning: Two hardest exams...

Oh well, if the Pistons win Game 7 I could fail my exams and I wouldn't care


----------



## kamego

Chalk me down in the "world could end tuesday but i'm happy as long as we win monday" area lol


----------



## hirschmanz

i thought it was about winning the chapionship... how would you do that if the world ended tuesday???

But seriously, the pistons played very very well. Too bad they couldn't bring it like this for game five.


----------



## kamego

I haven't had to listen about SA all year on Sportscenter...Beating Miami is the #1 goal on my list lol


----------

